# Internally bruised thumb from bball?



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi,

About a month ago I jammed my thumb pretty bad playing basketball. Like with all previous jammed finger, I figured it would swell, then disappear the next day or two. unfortunately, it hasn't healed and is extremely sore. Light contact to the thumb can make it hurt. I am wondering if maybe it is bruised internally or my hand is just a weak little peice of **** that cannot go wolverine and heal instantaneously! This **** sucks!!!!:mum


----------



## Fawnhearted (Jul 24, 2012)

You could have strained a tendon or pinched a nerve or something, those tend to take forever to heal. Or maybe it's a hairline fracture?


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Yeah you might be looking at several months at least depending how bad it is. If you haven't already try putting epsom salt in warm water, and leaving your hand in there for several minutes. Always provided me with relief.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Have you had it looked at?


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Nope, I usually heal pretty fast from anything like broken bonesa dn bruises to gashes and cuts, but this is pissing me off. Sore as **** day after day. maybe I should have it checked.


----------

